# How do you search for "De Rosa" on the site?



## Fletch456 (27 Jan 2011)

I wrote this message after clicking on the 'Contact' link so it's written with that in mind; it failed and I got an error message and I've left it as it is thinking it may be seen by an administrator and it may all be relevant therefore. 
Hi,

The 'your information' area above was pre-filled when I came to this page, that I'm on now either by the site of Google Chrome - either way the contact name field cannot be edited. So am unable to enter my real name which is "required".

So...my question is.

How do you search for De Rosa? Since there is a space after the De it gets rejected. To be sure I then also searched with Rosa separately. Given the size and history of De Rosa in bikes I thought this would have been worked around and a solution implemented? The site tells me the term is too short or there are no results - with the latter I am surprised but fair enough if that is the case but how do you search for the make De Rosa without getting the error, if it is possible.

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2011)

Hi Craig. Put it in quotes - "De Rosa". You would probably have found what you were looking for anyway with just Rosa!


----------



## Shaun (28 Jan 2011)

CC uses SQL for searches, and SQL limits the size of phrases it will index.

Usually it's 4 characters or more (with common words automatically excluded by SQL itself), but I've modified CC to use 3 so you can search for things like mph, kph, GPS etc.

Indexing anything less that 3 characters short puts an extensive overhead on the database though and is therefore not an option on CC.

The "De" will cause the error report because of its shortness.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## _aD (20 May 2011)

I just wanted to add my two pence to this thread - I can't search for references to "RCN 79" (or, indeed, any cycle route numbers) as they're "too short". Bit of a pain as I'm sure quite a few people would search for information on specific cycle routes to ask about signage, conditions etc. If there's a list of changes that are under consideration I'd like to add my name to allowing shorter searches - even if it's for specifics (i.e. "ncn", "rcn") rather than any three-letter word.


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2011)

_aD said:


> I just wanted to add my two pence to this thread - I can't search for references to "RCN 79" (or, indeed, any cycle route numbers) as they're "too short".


You can - you need to include the quotation marks. I just searched for _"RCN 79"_ and found your post.


----------



## _aD (20 May 2011)

ColinJ said:


> You can - you need to include the quotation marks. I just searched for _"RCN 79"_ and found your post.



Now why didn't I think of that? Some geek I am! Thanks for the reply :-)


----------

